#ubuntu-discuss 2013-01-07
<mesquka> Hi
<d_rwin> How Can I participate in ubuntu phone (content) design discussion?
<popey> d_rwin: I think that's yet to be worked out
<d_rwin> Popey, mailing list and design lead +team
<popey> d_rwin: well, we have lists for unity discussion
<d_rwin> Popey, ubuntu-unity?
<popey> https://lists.launchpad.net/unity-design/
<popey> https://lists.launchpad.net/unity-dev/
#ubuntu-discuss 2013-01-08
<mesquka> Hi
#ubuntu-discuss 2013-01-10
<cincinnatus> Will it be possible to develop apps in Python for Ubuntu for Phones?
<popey> cincinnatus: you probably want #ubuntu-phone
#ubuntu-discuss 2013-01-11
<mesquka> Hi
<JoseeAntonioR> hi, mesquka, how can we help you?
<mesquka> don't really need help
<mesquka> Just saying hi
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, ok :)
<mesquka> *sigh* working on some html pages
<mesquka> Hi
#ubuntu-discuss 2013-01-12
<mesquka> Hi
#ubuntu-discuss 2013-01-13
<BillyZane> i can chit-chat in here right?
<TheLordOfTime> if its ubuntu related
<BillyZane> rofl
<TheLordOfTime> otherwise #ubuntu-offtopic may be better
<BillyZane> i think ubuntu's partitioning systeming has spilt off on to iRC
<mesquka> Hi
<mesquka> Hey, is there a developement channel?
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-packaging or maybe #ubuntu-devel
<mesquka> thanks
<apm1> will 12.04 get a kernel update ?
<apm1> i mean will there be a newer kernel than the current 3.2 version in any future updates ?
<SuperEngineer> apm1: enable "proposed" in sources - I got an update last week [I had forgotten proposed was enabled!]
<apm1> SuperEngineer, thanks :)
<SuperEngineer> ..so if proposed - then might be coming to normal release - but it was a "point" release
<SuperEngineer> np
<apm1> SuperEngineer, this isn't a major update this is  "3.2-36" while the normal repos have "3.2-35" hardly makes sense to change my repo list for a patch :p
<SuperEngineer> apm1:  I let it in - no probs -but, yes, agreed
#ubuntu-discuss 2014-01-08
<cyberalex4life> Hello!
<cyberalex4life> does anyone know how to read/write/change config file values from command line?
<jussi> cyberalex4life: more a question for #ubuntu
<jussi> but
<jussi> sudo nano /path/to/config.file
<jussi> will give you a cli editor with the config file. you may or may not need the sudo part
<jussi> cyberalex4life: which config file are you thinking of changing?
#ubuntu-discuss 2014-01-12
<LionelMessi> Lionel Messi.
<LionelMessi> or Cristiano Ronaldo.
<LionelMessi> or even better,
<LionelMessi> Pele or Maradona?
<Daekdroom> LionelMessi, this is for discussions about Ubuntu. You might be looking for #ubuntu-offtopic
<LionelMessi> Daekdroom: does ubuntu have backdoors?
<Daekdroom> Aww.
<Daekdroom> I was typing an answer =[
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-01-06
<pcjtv> I install Ubuntu just to check-out Unity desktop
<pcjtv> not bad
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-01-08
<nosleep77> hi there what sthe channel for ubuntu cloud (openstack) ?
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-01-10
<snwr34p3r> someone around able to help tried last couple days no luck myself i have 3 screens 1 vga to pcie 1 vga to MB 1 dvi to MB, ubuntu 14.10 display sees all 3 screens but only 2 will turn on at any given time if i turn 1 off the one not working will turn on. how can i get all 3 to work
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-01-11
<nicomachus> a wild daftykins appears!
<daftykins> :D hallo
<OerHeks> haha adorable  > <kuklin> i forget my question
<daftykins> :D
<nicomachus> trying to pull a bunch of PDF reports off a webpage, but they are all behind the same link (ending in "FullReport.aspx"), and use javascript to pull the actual PDF. Any way I can wget or curl that?
<daftykins> 7.1 headphones XD
<daftykins> mmm no idea on that one - is that something some browser addon 'downthemall' can help with?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<daftykins> hallo o/
<lordievader> Hey daftykins, how are you doing?
<daftykins> lordievader: sorry had to pop out there briefly :) all good here thanks! and yourself?
<lordievader> No worries, IRC is an indirect medium ;)
<lordievader> I'm doing good, having coffee :)
<daftykins> me too! :D
<daftykins> caramel latté, mmm
<lordievader> Here it is just black ;)
<daftykins> that's my normal go-to when home or being offered :D
<daftykins> i call it a true IT man's coffee, black and nothing added
<OerHeks> Stroopwafel is not bad with coffee
<cfhowlett> stroopwafel?
<daftykins> i'm imagining that to be a strawberry waffle
<daftykins> ;D
<daftykins> ah syrup waffle!
<daftykins> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stroopwafel
<OerHeks> oh man, it has even a proper wiki https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stroopwafel
<daftykins> :D
<OerHeks> yeah
<daftykins> hey it comes from Gouda, which must be where the cheese of the same name comes from?
<OerHeks> put it 1 minute on top of your coffee, to make it soft
<OerHeks> Gouda cheese is the method of cheesemaking
<OerHeks> so it is made all over NL
<daftykins> ooh
 * daftykins rolls his eyes
<cfhowlett> lol.
<cfhowlett> he's trying
<lordievader> Another party in #ubuntu?
<daftykins> yip, give a guy some commands then he still asks what to do
<cfhowlett> the party never stops
<cfhowlett> gotta teach him how to pastebin ... right?
<daftykins> SAVE ME!
<cfhowlett> naw son.  you dove into those deep waters.  save yourself!
<cfhowlett> I think it' s a language issue.  He was here yesterday IIRC with the same kind of communication challenges
<cfhowlett> lol!
<daftykins> hallelujah praise Tux
<daftykins> guy can't even copy commands right :(
<cfhowlett> be nice to noobs ...
<daftykins> this is a whole other level though :)
<cfhowlett> nah, I've seen worse.  but props to you for patience.
<daftykins> oh i'm not being patient XD
<cfhowlett> oh THAT belongs in ubottu!
<daftykins> hmm?
<cfhowlett> daftykins> kvj: i didn't send you it to admire the sequence of characters
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> hold me back cfhowlett! hold me back! :)
 * daftykins sharpens a few penguins
<cfhowlett> I have seen slow motion car wrecks with less entertainment value than this
<cfhowlett> zram?!   he's virtual?
<cfhowlett> ah!  reading the usb NOT the HDD!
<daftykins> zram confuses me greatly
<EriC^^> hey guys
<daftykins> heya o/
<daftykins> how's EriC^^ today?
<EriC^^> good thanks you?
<daftykins> mmm not bad ta :)
<daftykins> just dealing with a very patience testing one there
<daftykins> there we go, another triple CD set ripped :P
<EriC^^> lol
<daftykins> 60 tracks! and none were auto downloaded, so i had to type them all out :(
<EriC^^> aw
<EriC^^> i've a fun day for myself, the car's battery is dead
<cfhowlett> or ... virtualbox + windows + Exact Audio Copy
<daftykins> i'm using EAC on Windows natively
<EriC^^> and no jumper cables so i'm going to attempt putting aspirin in the cells to see if it'll start, read about it online :D
<daftykins> freedb doesn't have this set yet as it's so new :)
<daftykins> EriC^^: hahaha :D
<daftykins> gotta go check on a physical server soon, hopefully there's no drama as to why it's not on...
<daftykins> cfhowlett: mmm should've read closer earlier on that guys dmesg
<daftykins> [   13.108296] ata1.00: model number mismatch 'HTS545040G9ET00' != 'HTS545040G9ET40'
<daftykins> [   13.108302] ata1.00: revalidation failed (errno=-19)
<daftykins> [   13.108306] ata1.00: disabled
<daftykins> she's dead, Jim
<cfhowlett> wait so it's turned off or dead?
<daftykins> the kernel kept on getting unverifiable answers from the disk, suggesting a failed controller - so it stopped talking to it, yeah
<daftykins> just marked it as 'to be ignored'
<cfhowlett> so was it a corrupted kernel or physical fail?  I would suggest booting an old kernel but ...
<daftykins> i'd think most likely just the drive, but i guess RAM could've played a part
<daftykins> anyone know what's been fixing all these nvidia optimus 'blank screen on boot' on 15.10 issues?
<DJones> daftykins: I don't know how deal with all the nvidia/graphic issues, just going on what the users are saying, if I can't see the issue myself, I get lost, kudo's to you for that ability
<daftykins> hehe i wouldn't say that too soon, i can't even remember the winning combination right now - Linux and optimus are a mess right now
<daftykins> i know lotus knows the answer
<DJones> Is that a new bug? I've optimus on my laptop at home but haven't seen the issue, saying that, I had a load of updates yesterday, not sure if nvidia was one of them so I could hit it tonight when I switch on
<daftykins> i think it's just the newer chips and systems we're getting
<daftykins> mostly the nvidia 960m
<DJones> Right, I think mine is 750/755
<daftykins> it'd kind of like how when nvidia released the maxwell2 cards, nouveau didn't work at all so nobody could boot 750Ti cards or 970s without nomodeset
<daftykins> well that was jammy! XD
<daftykins> i guess it's all about that intel update thing, i don't even know what it is
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<daftykins> wb ^_^
<daftykins> all good fun today
<BluesKaj> oh yeah ?
<daftykins> another dead disk, an optimus setup resolved and it... ok it is past lunch :D
<BluesKaj> heh, I just got up, having morning coffee...first time I've slept past 8AM in a yr :-)
<daftykins> woohoo \o/
<daftykins> allow me to hand you a celebratory cookie
<BluesKaj> optimus can be troublesome alright, you'll have to share your fix with us when needed
<daftykins> in this case this guy had to select the intel update in the additional drivers window, along with picking the nvidia-352 (15.10 install)
<daftykins> i wasn't expecting it to work, but it booted into nvidia-only just fine :>
<daftykins> but mmm, some of these setups with nvidia-prime only allow switching to one specific 'chip' at a time, needing to reboot
<BluesKaj> ok , and nvidia-prime sems to install by default now
<daftykins> mmm i made the guy check it was on before rebooting to be sure :D
<BluesKaj> ok
<daftykins> also confirmed "nomodeset" wasn't being applied in /etc/default/grub
<BluesKaj> ahh
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial | nicomachus
<ubot5> nicomachus: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.3.0.5.6 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<nicomachus> ah. well, it should be there soon. The plan is for 4.4 by release, isn't it?
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: yeah, surely on april so :p
<lotuspsychje> !info firefox
<ubot5> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 43.0.4+build3-0ubuntu0.15.10.1 (wily), package size 45588 kB, installed size 106374 kB
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/latest-firefox-43-0-4-now-available-for-all-ubuntu-oses-498740.shtml
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-01-12
<nicomachus> OerHeks: Guest302 was a user that was in here getting help to install audacity. They're in the right place, and it was likely sebsebseb doing it... :/
<OerHeks> oh, i didn't find that guest in the userlist
<nicomachus> they probably left already. it was 15-20 mins ago.
<nicomachus> linked a pastebin with hostname that was "katrina", sebsebseb started using that name instead of Guest302 for the rest of the conversation.
<nicomachus> I thought it was a bit creepy.
<OerHeks> just finished cleaning my pc from the inside
<nicomachus> nice. how many cans of airduster/bottles of IPA did you go through?
<OerHeks> none, just swiped with a brush trough the cooling, but it was needed :-(
<nicomachus> well at least it wasn't too bad then. haha
<daftykins> Umeaboy keeps trying to help when he doesn't know anything
<nicomachus> it's been a crapshoot for the last couple hours. :/
<OerHeks> nicomachus, oh sebsebseb and gamblore :-D
<cfhowlett> "I was angry ..."
<nicomachus> it's been an interesting night. I'm just watching Silicon Valley on my second monitor and leaving them to their devices...
<daftykins> lol
<daftykins> i woke up 2hrs ago and discovered this where i was stuck on a boss fight in Halo 5
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/wkm80hiea11nwyw/Upload%20Studio.mp4?dl=0
<OerHeks> bacon sandwiches and coffee, then i go ironing clothes
<nicomachus> cool. 2-factor auth for SSH: http://www.arm-blog.com/using-2-factor-authentication-for-ssh/
<OerHeks> I use yubikey, https://mig5.net/content/adding-yubikey-2-factor-authentication-ssh-and-sudo-debian
<cfhowlett> daftykins, curious: what ubuntustudio.mp4 are you seeing
<daftykins> nah it's upload studio, an xbox one app
<cfhowlett> ah.
<cfhowlett> daftykins, you seem rather ... mellow ... today.  :)
<daftykins> haha
<daftykins> i do?
<cfhowlett> well, comparatively speaking, of course.
<daftykins> waking up at midnight is... od
<daftykins> d
<EriC^^> i woke up couple hours ago too, my sleep pattern has been pretty off lately
<daftykins> mmm :( i need to get out and work today really
<EriC^^> i need to give my car aspirin
<Bashing-om> Well, I am going to go give that sleep thing a try .
<daftykins> ooh, it's almost as good as that food thing
<Bashing-om> I do believe one feels the better on the other side .
<EriC^^> if the battery has a short in one of the cells, do you think kick starting it and driving it would be a bad idea?
<EriC^^> my car is manual, but it's parked uphill right now and there's a ditch behind it so i can't kick start, but if this aspirin trick works i was thinking i could kick start it if i need to later
<EriC^^> or even driving it, i dunno if that's a bad idea if there's a short in one of the cells
<daftykins> hmm not a clue on cars i'm afraid, know some other folks in other channels who love them though
<daftykins> i could ask for a good channel to try?
<EriC^^> sure thanks
<daftykins> ah that's reasonable enough XD apparently #cars or ##cars
<EriC^^> oh no
<EriC^^> i'm banned there
<EriC^^> those guys suck xD
<daftykins> oh dear :>
<daftykins> cfhowlett: wb o/ for what it's worth i highlighted my concerns about the way you got kicked for no reason, over in -ops
<cfhowlett> thanks.  we talked and clarified things.  no worries.
<daftykins> EriC^^: hm some of the guys think it's a bad idea to mess with a battery :>
<daftykins> especially a potentially angry lead acid one
<EriC^^> got it
 * EriC^^ writes on a paper keep fire extinguisher nearby
<daftykins> lol i think it'd need to be a chemical fire one XD
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> it's funny i was just thinking if i take a video of it
<EriC^^> and it actually explodes, and i upload it on youtube i'd probably make enough money to get another car from it
<daftykins> XD
<nicomachus> thought you were gonna try the aspirin yesterday?
<EriC^^> i woke up at like 4pm today
<nicomachus> lol nice one...
<EriC^^> i mean yesterday
<EriC^^> :D
<daftykins> ;]
<EriC^^> i wonder what my neighbors would think if they saw me standing next to the car with a bag of white crushed aspirin powder and a fire extinguisher in my hand
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, walter white ...
<cfhowlett> do it in your underwear.  you'll be famous in no time.
<daftykins> ^ :D
<daftykins> EriC^^ is the one who knocks
<EriC^^> :D
<daftykins> OerHeks: plenty of wet dog walks of late i guess, huh?
<OerHeks> No, just couldn't sleep, and i thought: hey i like hot chocolate now
<OerHeks> Drabber agreed
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> mmm i wonder if my hot choc is still in date
<EriC^^> i'm suddenly in the mood for some
<OerHeks> He is as silly as his owner.
<daftykins> i don't have any milk if it is :(
<OerHeks> no prefab chocolate, pure cacao, cream, sugar and milk
<daftykins> that sounds interesting
<OerHeks> that prefab is such a waste, 90% sugar
<daftykins> hmm mine is dated October 2015, i'm not sure cocoa and sugar i really the kind of thing that goes bad, though?
<cfhowlett> not THAT fast ...
<daftykins> *is
<daftykins> hehe
<OerHeks> no, you are fine.
<daftykins> now i just need EriC^^ to get his car started without blowing up, to go buy some milk for me :>
<OerHeks> if you really want to know, put that package upside down in a bowl, and see if the bottom clutters
<EriC^^> :D
 * OerHeks is sending a fresh cow by drone
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> hmm there's a note on it "don't mind the free manure - from OerHeks"
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<nicomachus> hmm... "403 Forbidden" error on a PPA. that's a first.
<nicomachus> !info openssh
<ubot5> Package openssh does not exist in wily
<daftykins> nicomachus: ActionParsnip is a regular, though doesn't tend to volunteer much :)
<nicomachus> ah I see
<daftykins> nicomachus: any luck on the Nexus 6 repair btw? i forget if you said you had insurance on it or whether i'm mixing up stories
<nicomachus> no, haven't tried it yet. No insurance, and warranty doesn't cover drops. I've gotten quotes from a few shops but they're all so high that it's almost cheaper to get a new one.
<BluesKaj> actionparsnip was a very active participant up until a couple of yrs ago..seems his time full now with greater responsibilities
<daftykins> nicomachus: doh :( i don't think i'd have spoken to 'er for a week XD
<daftykins> looks like £110 for a N6 LCD here, mmm
<nicomachus> $165.95 here. I paid $199 for the device. :/
<daftykins> oof
 * lotuspsychje payed 169 for his nexus7
<nicomachus> tablet v. phone tough
<nicomachus> though*
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: i got another lotus biscuit today!
<nicomachus> Nexus 7's are cheappppp around here. Google gave every Fiber subscriber one, so the local market is just flooded with them.
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: ohhhhh bon apetit!
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> nicomachus: well this Nexus 5 here was £100 for a screen for ages, i kind of wonder if my mate regrets offering to give it to me for free since it was down to £26 by the time i looked - so hold onto it regardless :D
<nicomachus> yea she's still using it even with the shattered screen. I may try to do the glass replacement myself... just gotta find a day when I have the time to do it, and she's actually home.
<lotuspsychje> hi EriC^^
<daftykins> nicomachus: i've got the blackberry screen that was smashed, i'm thinking of heating up a baking tray in the oven, putting it out on the top then holding the screen down against it to warm it up and separate the layers, not sure if it'd work :D
<lotuspsychje> lol
<nicomachus> I was gonna use an electric griddle with a heat-control knob. haha
<daftykins> sounds good :D
<daftykins> adjustability would be ideal
<daftykins> ifixit.com sell those microwave 'iopener' things
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: a woman i know uses an old microwave to heat up glass to make glass jewelry of it
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: but puts it in a sort of box also
<lotuspsychje> -do not try this @ home- :p
<nicomachus> microwave 'iopener' thing?
<nicomachus> ohhh I see
<nicomachus> that's interesting...
<lotuspsychje> found one for you daftykins: http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/transform-your-ubuntu-into-windows-10-look-with-these-gtk-themes
<lotuspsychje> :p
<daftykins> *shudder* :)
<lotuspsychje> hehe
<nicomachus> "My machine won't shutdown properly, better install an older kernel". wat.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<EriC^^> hi lotuspsychje
<BluesKaj> nicomachus, install pm-utils
<BluesKaj> nicomachus, tell that to whoever it mat concer, in other words
<nicomachus> pm-utils?
<BluesKaj> oops whoever it may concern
<BluesKaj> yes
<nicomachus> for what?
<BluesKaj> for proper machine shutdown
<nicomachus> ahhh. i think he's gone, but I asked him to take a look at what it's hanging on.
<BluesKaj> right
<BluesKaj> pretty drastic measure, regress to an older kernel
<OerHeks> Could well be an bios option set wrong
<BluesKaj> pm-utils is a backup alternative for suspend, sleep and shutdown from the terminal. I've been using it off and on in xenial when shutdown or suspend hangs
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-01-13
<lordievader> Good morning.
<OerHeks> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey OerHeks, how are you doing?
<OerHeks> good good, and how are you today?
<lordievader> Got coffee, guess I'm doing okay ;)
<OerHeks> ahhh coffee .. 10 am
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<pauljw> hi everyone
<BluesKaj> Hi pauljw
<pauljw> hey BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> cold snap here, but it's sunny and that helps some
<pauljw> same here today, 13F feels like 9F.  tomorrow is supposed to get up 48F.  what a winter we're not having...
<BluesKaj> went down to -25C/-13F last night, it's cold by most standards, but it's been much colder in the last 2 winters here
<pauljw> that's cold alright, but not by north country standards as you say.  ;)
<BluesKaj> anyway, gonna get milder by tomorrow
<pauljw> :)
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubot5> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.3.0.5.6 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: ^
<nicomachus> well, they sure are taking their time pushing that to the repos.
<TJ-> give the devs chance! They've got to do a complete rebase and testing across all arches first
<TJ-> 4.4 only came out on Sunday night :D
<daftykins> ;)
 * daftykins cracks the whip
<TJ-> hehehe
<nicomachus> jeez TJ- why aren't you single-handedly doing all of that?!?
<daftykins> XD
 * TJ- sits on nicomachus and tickles 'til he pees himself
<lotuspsychje> yikes
<TJ-> :D
<nicomachus> ಠ_ಠ
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-01-14
<Bashing-om> S L O W ... call it a night for me.
<OerHeks> microsoft goes more and more opensource .. https://blogs.windows.com/msedgedev/2016/01/13/chakracore-now-open/
<OerHeks> lack of knowledge, or convinced opensource is the way to go ?
<OerHeks> :-D
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<bluefive> Hello!
<bluefive> I'm liking Chromium Browser. Does it have the same spying nature as Chrome?
<OerHeks> not if you use bing.com
<bluefive> I don't use Bing.com or Google.com
<bluefive> The point is..
<bluefive> Chromium isn't spyware like Chrome.
<OerHeks> well, i am not going to discuss spying, such a waste of time
<bluefive> Why?
<OerHeks> do you have proof chrome does this?
<bluefive> What? You're really asking that?
<BluesKaj> yeah, i'm so interesting and have loads of money to spend that chrome spies  on me to send me ads...it's just a compuer following me around trying to get my attention with ads, which are blocked anyway.
<OerHeks> !fud
<ubot5> Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<BluesKaj> bluefive, use adblock, and why do you think they care anyway ?
<bluefive> Why do you think Chrome and Chrome OS were made?
<BluesKaj> to spy on you :-)
<bluefive> Probably out of the kindess of their hearts.
<lotuspsychje> oO
<BluesKaj> really tired of the internet conspiracy theories that users buy into ..as if they're so darn important that companies like google are personally spying on them...it's just a bot trying to sell you stuff ..the inernet is full of ads/commercials, get used to it
<OerHeks> or the amazon hoax, what about your music player, any song you play it looks up artwork/lyrics .. hi hi
<pauljw> hi everyone
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-01-15
<OerHeks> njummie http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/01/ubuntu-convergence-device-demo-mwc-2016
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lotuspsychje> !info lpadmin
<ubot5> Package lpadmin does not exist in wily
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: whats the packagename?
<lotuspsychje> oh nvm found manpage
<lotuspsychje> !info printer-driver-splix
<ubot5> printer-driver-splix (source: splix): Driver for Samsung and Xerox SPL2 and SPLc laser printers. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0+svn315-4fakesync1 (wily), package size 36 kB, installed size 198 kB
<TJ-> v4.4 xenial kernel should be out in about 10 days time, depending on progress.
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-01-16
<lordievader> Good morning.
<OerHeks> meurning
<lordievader> o/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> there's no point me being here any longer...I was banned from #ubuntu by that idot idle-one , who does nothing but lurk and look for what he considers mistakes by those that try to help...but this isn't the first time he's shown personal animosity to supporters including me.
<OerHeks> Yeah, noticed that :-(
<BluesKaj> he's the one who should be banned , he very seldom helps anyone becuase I think he's incapable. He somehow managed to lobby for op and ubuntu memebership a few yrs ago. Just shows that a title is more important than anuyhing to some incompetents
<BluesKaj> anyway that's my opnion , and I won't mention him again
<nicomachus> BluesKaj was banned?
<OerHeks> Yes, some misunderstanding about the question and answer
<nicomachus> :/
<nicomachus> well he's gone now, but I assume he appealed in -ops?
<OerHeks> if someone corrects me, i try to listen, unless i am certain.
<nicomachus> I usually just assume I am wrong.. haha
<OerHeks> true, that would be my 1st assumption too, and try to find out who is right, an url to the answer helps
<OerHeks> and it is human effort, and human make mistakes. we are good at that :-D
<Bashing-om> Yeah ! EriC^^ has arrived .
<EriC^^> hey Bashing-om ! :D
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Good day to ya .
<EriC^^> thanks, you too!
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-01-17
<nicomachus> EriC^^: did you ever get that car battery taken care of?
<Bashing-om> Nap was good .
<nicomachus> pretty sure fullstack has me on /ignore.
<Bashing-om> Seems to me you asked a valid question ... maybe he just is not the co-operative type ? Like you I think a laptop deserves a full desktop install - power management and such .
<nicomachus> he said "wtf" earlier and I just said "language". he said "nicomachus: please set me to /ignore" :/
<EriC^^> nicomachus: hey
<EriC^^> i couldn't get the battery's top to open, tried a screw driver to bust it open but it's really on there and i had few inches to open the trunk to get at it from behind
<nicomachus> why are you trying to get it open?
<EriC^^> i think it needed a schizel or something
<EriC^^> it's the maintenance-free sealed type, wanted to try that aspirin trick
<nicomachus> ahhh I see.
<Bashing-om> nicomachus: ^^ his loss, and I can not work up enough motivation to help those of a contrary disposition .
<nicomachus> I was just reminded because rww is having battery troubles as well
<EriC^^> i ended up getting a new battery from a shop, it's working now
<nicomachus> ah good.
<EriC^^> reminds me to remove those crushed aspirin in folded paper from the trunk
<nicomachus> man, I really need to learn some coding...
<OerHeks> :-)
<nicomachus> even the most rudimentary python could make my workflow so much more efficient...
<nicomachus> since librecalc lets you write macros in python
<nicomachus> I guess I can give codecademy another shot
<OerHeks> Python would be my 1st choise too ... if i could find the time
<nicomachus> that's my problem at the moment. Too much time spent working to take the time to learn things which would make my work take less time. lol
<nicomachus> but I have some time now... so... here we go.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Bashing-om> Back up and running ! Spared of superblock to resolve.
<Ben64> why do people hate giving details
<Bashing-om> Perhaps - only a guess - no idea of any troubleshooting procedurte and they think they know ??
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-01-09
<Bashing-om>  R&R time; g nite
<lotuspsychje> morning fellas
<ducasse> gute morgen everybody!
<ObrienDave> hasty banana to you ;P
<ducasse> :)
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys working time
<lotuspsychje> hi and bye :p
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ducasse> \o lordievader
<lordievader> Hey ducasse
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<ducasse> good thanks, and you?
<lordievader> Doing okay, got music and coffee :)
<ducasse> music and tea here, so much the same :)
<lordievader> ;)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-01-10
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: is back ... things must be settled out in your world .
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: yep cosy homes getting there now
<Bashing-om> Good deal .. we get to now enjoy more of your company :)
<lotuspsychje> :p:p
<lotuspsychje> seems like ubuntu phones are in an impasse
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: the cases of " Help I have fallen and I can not get up ' you sure are a blessing :)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> breakfast guys laterz
<ducasse> hi all
<Bashing-om> ducasse: \o , just in time to observe my backside .
<ducasse> have a good night and sleep well Bashing-om :)
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Thanks ,, Hope to hang long enough to get one dorkmafia installed .
<Bashing-om> Not hang'n to well ,, gotta go . laters guys .
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<ducasse> good morning, BluesKaj!
<BluesKaj> Hi ducasse, had a tough time connecting to freenode card and asimov erored out chat.freenode.net worked though...wonder what is the problem with those servers
<BluesKaj> scuse my poor punctuation
<ducasse> iirc, we're supposed to use chat since it serves as a redirector like httpredir.debian.net
<BluesKaj> ducasse, well I see much lower lag using servers closer to my location, not that'ts that important. Not like the old dialup days :-)
<ducasse> BluesKaj: i thought it was supposed to connect you to the closest available server - that what the debian one does. *shrug*
<ducasse> that's, even
<BluesKaj> anyway the chah.freenode serbver didn't work atall on Zesty
<BluesKaj> chat.freenode
<ducasse> odd, can't see why that would have an impact...
<BluesKaj> no servers worked on zesty, so there's problem that should be reported about konversation
<ducasse> and did you? ;)
<BluesKaj> yes
<ducasse> good, let's hope it's an easy fix. how do you find zesty so far in general, still a lot of issues?
<ducasse> i heard gnome-terminal no longer does middle-click paste, which imo is a monumentally idiotic decision.
<BluesKaj> ducasse, actually Zesty had fewer issues than Yakkety up until now
<ducasse> well, that's good. i rarely upgrade early in the development process anymore, i wait until there are enough new packages i want.
<BluesKaj> ducasse, being a Kubuntu tester I receive requests to try certain packages, ppas etc on Dev OSs
<ducasse> ah, ok. i used to be an xubuntu tester, but it wasn't very useful when i didn't actually use xfce anymore...
<ducasse> ikonia: i think you're right, he was here under both nicks a couple of days ago
<ducasse> hiya Bashing-om, everything good?
<daftykins> hey folks!
<ducasse> \o daftykins
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Better ! .. spent the day fixing daughter's busted water line . And hunting car parts . Good thing, water resored :)
<Bashing-om> hiya daftykins / not froze out I see :)
<ducasse> daftykins: getting really annoyed with this one guy in #ubuntu, he's taken up several (5-10) hours support time every day for the past three or four days, insists on total hand-holding, never reads links or tries things himself before asking for help, and stalks individuals.
<daftykins> nope pretty warm here on the rock!
<daftykins> ducasse: ooh so a standard user :)
<daftykins> Bashing-om: ooh any damage to speak of from the water, or did she get to the supply valve quickly?
<ducasse> daftykins: hehe, this one is far worse than most :) he's worn out like 5 volunteers now :)
<Bashing-om> daftykins: The bust was under the domicile, so no damage . Just a lot of aggravation and worry about the helath of the well's water pump and fixing the pipes .
<daftykins> Bashing-om: phew :>
<daftykins> i'm still awaiting the letter from my plumber so give to my insurance company
<daftykins> ducasse: that sounds like a record..
<ducasse> Bashing-om: so you've been busy? ;)
<Bashing-om> well ,, occupied .. mostly spinning wheels ,, 3 trips to the plumbing store before I got the lines back up .
<daftykins> cor
<ducasse> isn't that how these things normally work? come home from store, notice missing part, go back to store, come home and notice missing tool...
<ducasse> :)
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Uh huh .. But all in the end works out .. given time and effort !
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> ducasse: ooh did i mention i soldered some guys LED torch recently :D
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/k9ds2zzyehqrzt2/IMG_20170105_165744.jpg?dl=0
<daftykins> lost his battery connections
<ducasse> daftykins: i think you did, some facebook aquaintance of someone?
<daftykins> ah yes
<daftykins> ok my memory is terrible :>
<ducasse> haha, i told him to rtfm as he has been hand-held for days now - he said he doesn't have time for that... grrrr...
<daftykins> sudo middle_finger
<ducasse> i hate using /ignore, but it might be the only way out of this.
<Bashing-om> ducasse: I too lost patience with him long past . ( working on a loss of patience with #2 ) .
<daftykins> this the hexa fellow?
 * daftykins has the log open
<ducasse> yup.
<ducasse> even now he's still asking me questions, not asking them to the channel. he just refuses to let go if you've helped him once or if you are active in answering others.
<daftykins> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/01/10/%23ubuntu.txt hah spending lots on hardware
<daftykins> pretty glad to be spared that stuff!
<ducasse> daftykins: he is an [the word you got banned for calling someone] :-P
<daftykins> :O such language sir
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Is it not 'bout time your statue of limitations are expired ? Look at all the fun you are missing :)
<ducasse> lol
<daftykins> i had PTSD reading that log, sir
<daftykins> had to shake it off ;)
<ducasse> i'm going to have flashback nightmares of the period i did tech support after this.
<daftykins> :>
<ducasse> horrible way to make a living, btw. :)
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Do not miss those days at all . I got a slap on the wrist once - spending too much time individually responding to trouble calls :(
<daftykins> Bashing-om: and quite right too, you can't HELP the people! :D
<ducasse> oh, $deity, the guy that doesn't get basic package management but wants to create his own distro is back... i think it's time i go to bed ;)
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> i should go and do some food
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Here to sweet dreams .. leave the night-mares here !
<ducasse> i'll most likely be fine :)
<ducasse> back tomorrow, though, but might run screaming for the hills if hexachop is back ;)
<daftykins> ooh - http://www.anandtech.com/show/11016/gigabyte-launches-lp-geforce-gtx-1050-1050-ti
<Bashing-om> stiff upper lip :)
<daftykins> ducasse: :D sleep well!
<ducasse> ttyl
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-01-11
<lotuspsychje> good (early) morning guys
<daftykins> >:D
<Bashing-om> morn'n lotuspsychje .
<lotuspsychje> howdy Bashing-om :p
<lotuspsychje> i was sleeping real deep, until a woman screamed like 3 times on the street oO
<lotuspsychje> first i thought it was my gf falling off the stairs or so
<daftykins> D:
<Bashing-om> Ouch, woman screaming is UNgood, any news on the why ?
<lotuspsychje> beats me? who screams in the middle of the night?
 * daftykins raises a hand and then shyly drops it again
<lotuspsychje> lolll
<lotuspsychje> not good for my heart jumping out of bed like that
<lotuspsychje> good i have irc to calm me down
<daftykins> indeed! i'd have probably looked up and down the road/street if practical to see if i spy anything
<lotuspsychje> well the new house got like 2 tiny windows at the streets side
<lotuspsychje> bah windows... :p
<lotuspsychje> i rather like the backdoor
<daftykins> backdoor in windows 2.0 D:
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> what do we have here :p
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/01/dell-precision-3520-ubuntu-laptop
<lotuspsychje> finally they getting it!
<lotuspsychje> freedom of choice
<daftykins> hmm
<daftykins> workstation class :/
<lotuspsychje> well its a start
<daftykins> isn't there still an active XPS 13/15 developer edition?
<daftykins> s/active/current/
<lotuspsychje> yeah think so
<ducasse> good morning all
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<nicomachus> this guy frib in #ubuntu has the weirdest issue.
<OerHeks> i just popped in, fluxbox ..
<OerHeks> oh, fluxbox and the "unity-control-center" ap
<nicomachus> he doesn't have any audio devices showing up in the settings menu, but they all show up in aplay -l and all work... he just can't switch between them or connect bluetooth devices.
<daftykins> sounds like a broken audio server
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-01-12
<Bashing-om> I am tired, and wanna goto bed; g nite .
<ducasse> good morning everyone
<lordievader> Good morning.
<EriC^^> evening guys
<daftykins> \o
<daftykins> what's new? :)
<EriC^^> hey daftykins
<EriC^^> not much you?
<daftykins> just started ripping a stack of new CDs into FLAC for my client
<EriC^^> cool
<daftykins> watching the annual game speed running event GDQ :) www.twitch.tv/gamesdonequick
<nicomachus> heard today that Chrome is getting FLAC support soon. Not sure what that advantage will be... but it'll be there.
<EriC^^> they raised $690,000 ?
<daftykins> EriC^^: yep
<EriC^^> cool!
<daftykins> usually break a million i think
<EriC^^> wow that guys pretty nuts
<daftykins> some of them are such super nerds :D
<EriC^^> he's so fast!
<EriC^^> makes me want to d/l a sonic emulator looks fun
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> oh man every one of these CDs has plastic wrap
<EriC^^> what genre are they?
<EriC^^> i remember when you had the opera collection a while back
<EriC^^> :D
<daftykins> :D more pop today
<EriC^^> cool
<daftykins> Beyoncé, Norah Jones, Dirty Dancing soundtrack...
<daftykins> nothing i've listened to
<EriC^^> norah jones is pretty nice
<EriC^^> i have some songs for her, they're very dreamy and stuff
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-01-13
<ducasse> good morning
<BluesKaj> Morning folks
<avis> hi all
<avis> its my birthday
<daftykins> woohoo
<avis> thanks
<avis> any of you in uk ?
<daftykins> how old is our little car hire company? :)
<daftykins> sort of
<avis> its very good.  no bugs in it.  just a bad carbeurator
<daftykins> :>
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-01-14
<ducasse> good morning all
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi lordievader
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<BluesKaj> good, and you?
<lordievader> Doing good, working on some Python code again :D
<BluesKaj> right
<BluesKaj> hey pauljw
<pauljw> howdy BluesKaj :)
<OerHeks> wait for it .. spacex landing https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTmbSur4fcs
<OerHeks> yay, landed
<EriC^^> ducasse: you there?
<ducasse> just back inside - brrrrr... :-/
<ducasse> EriC^^ ^^
<ducasse> EriC^^: saw your question in #i3 - i _strongly_ recommend reading the user guide on the website. very few programs have docs as good as i3's. there's also a 'map' of default keybindings near the top.
<ducasse> Bashing-om: heading to bed soon, enjoy the rest of your day :)
<Bashing-om> ducasse: sleep/rest well .. hope to see ya on the flip :)
<ducasse> Bashing-om: should be here around 0800 cet :)
<Bashing-om> ducasse: cet == Central European Time ?
<ducasse> yup.
 * daftykins sets his watch
<hwpplayer1> hi people , can we discuss https://opensource.com/business/16/9/gamify-or-not-gamify-community
<hwpplayer1> how can we improve that
<hwpplayer1> how can we move forward
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-01-15
<lotuspsychje> good morning guys
<daftykins> \o
<daftykins> mornin' sir
<lotuspsychje> hey daftykins how are you mate
<daftykins> none too shabby cheers! just watching the end of this charity event
<daftykins> www.twitch.tv/gamesdonequick this one
<daftykins> how's your weekend going?
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<lotuspsychje> working week early shift, so great
<lotuspsychje> and bought me a gazelle electric bike
<daftykins> O_O
<daftykins> that's cheating :D
<lotuspsychje> yeah its like a motorcycle lol
<lotuspsychje> it rocknrolls
<lotuspsychje> its like hacking the law
<lotuspsychje> my topspeed has been 27.9 km/h and the bike cant allow electric feed after 25
<lotuspsychje> lol
<daftykins> :O
<daftykins> that's quite the pace
<Ben64> i've been wanting to get/build an electric bike
<daftykins> pedalling ftw
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: yeah ive seen instructions to do that, but the electric bike technology is evolute so fast now
<Ben64> the bike path is down a big hill from where i'm at
<Ben64> coming back up would be torturous
<Ben64> just kick it into electric, bing bang boom
<lotuspsychje> the bike feels real light, has hydraulic brakes, and has an up-the-hill boost button lol
<daftykins> but that's when the exercise is had
<daftykins> hydraulics \o/
<Ben64> i could add electric to my bike for ~$100
<lotuspsychje> wow
<Ben64> hacker style
<lotuspsychje> prices are still high indeed
<lotuspsychje> mine cost like 2100 euro, with the 10% sales discount
<Ben64> ouch
<lotuspsychje> but its real worth the money
<daftykins> :O
<lotuspsychje> on the eco mode it can get 100km
<lotuspsychje> on the highest turbo around 45km
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: i dont think home made can acchieve what these new technology can do
<lotuspsychje> frames are lighter build also
<lotuspsychje> its like a regular bike feeling
<lotuspsychje> they also say the bosch motors are the best
<lotuspsychje> morning cherwin and tamaros
<Ben64> but i'd save a bunch of money
 * cherwin waves
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: thats true for sure
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: gazelle has also a anti-theft insurance, when stolen you can rebuy their bike for 10% of the total price
<lotuspsychje> aka 210 euro in my case
<Ben64> can i steal yours? I'll pay you 250 euro
<lotuspsychje> hahaha
<lotuspsychje> there are few small letters also, like you cant leave it behind unlocked etc
<lotuspsychje> not leave it behind somewhere in night hours
<daftykins> without a book to read
<daftykins> :>
<Ben64> that's fine
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: i hope your equiped good for the steal :p
<Ben64> i'll bring an air compressor and a cutoff tool
<lotuspsychje> hahaha
<lotuspsychje> bought me a 14-security bike lock
<Ben64> and wear high-vis jacket
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Ben64> nobody questions you with one of them on
<daftykins> you become... highly invis... ible
<lotuspsychje> well im not comfortable leaving the bike in city
<lotuspsychje> shiny black bike, with battery
<lotuspsychje> real eyecatcher
<lotuspsychje> https://www.fietsenwinkel.nl/gazelle-orange-c7-plus-hmb-dames?dy_loc=1001302&gclid=CjwKEAiAtefDBRDTnbDnvM735xISJABlvGOvWpITDCk5Fo1gwxDDUsBeUjmFOmE8JumLMaYuJ1xfjBoClJbw_wcB
<lotuspsychje> thats a bit how it looks
<ducasse> good $timeofday, all
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all\
<ducasse> \o BluesKaj, how's your weekend going? :)
<BluesKaj> hi ducasse , great, had a fun jam yesterday...how about you?
<ducasse> currently relaxing with tea + toast w/marmalade :)
<BluesKaj> right, morning coffee here
<ducasse> the day's first cup of caffeine is definitely the best.
<ducasse> i'm wondering if the xbian people have patched kodi, some other programs i use have problems communicating with it.
<BluesKaj> with the kodi servers ?
<ducasse> with kodi on the rpi
<BluesKaj> yes but do any networks connect in kodi on the rpi
<BluesKaj> isn't that what you're asking?
<ducasse> yes, kodi itself seems to work fine. the problem is with stuff that runs on my server that seems to have problems deciding which version of kodi this is.
<BluesKaj> kodi>system>system info, but how would your server need to know what version it is?
<BluesKaj> or why rather
<ducasse> i'm guessing because of api changes between versions. i'll take a closer look, file a bug if appropriate.
<BluesKaj> raspbian-jessie uses an older version of kodi iirc , I upgraded to 16.1-jarvis from a repository
<BluesKaj> not sure which version is in the xbian repos
<ducasse> iirc it's jarvis
<BluesKaj> ok good
<Bashing-om> Back once more, Let's see what all the hate and dis-content is all about :)
<OerHeks> hi Bashing-om, those are just silly lonely people
<OerHeks> :-D
<OerHeks> sorry, should not make fun of lonelyness
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: Just gives me occassion to work on improving my attitude. But sure gets my goat when "they" look the gift horse in the mouth - and make no real effort to make things better .
<OerHeks> Don't worry, users envy people with knowledge
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: Huh !@ I suffer in that respect of a lot of knowledge . I works hard to rectify .. currently at a plataue in that learning curve .
<OerHeks> no no no, you are an recognised volunteer, no one knows all ins and outs of ubuntu :-D
<OerHeks> .. me still learning every day too
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: LOL.. were not fishing .. just a statement of fact . I got to learn to "read the source" . and just do not the capability to arrange things to learn python . Patience is a virtue !
<OerHeks> True.
<Bashing-om> Fact is, the more I lnow the more I know how much I do not know , and the more I know the more I am impressed with this OS . A constant that I run into the stone wall of my ignorance.
<daftykins> :>
<daftykins> i hear that
<Bashing-om> daftykins: A fount of our knowledge base has run off and left us . I feel so deprived :)
<daftykins> TJ you mean?
<Bashing-om> well yeah .. for one instance ( primarily ) . sad :(
<daftykins> it has been quite some time
<Bashing-om> daftykins: TJ, I am sure is a busy man with bigger things to take care of . But that does not take away my complaint that I do miss him .
<daftykins> *nod*
<daftykins> could do with a few more of him :>
<Bashing-om> They be a few around like him. but few and far between . Seems they just move on ( and I hope up ) .
<daftykins> i can understand that, if you're the one helping everyone around you, you have to move on to pastures new :>
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-01-08
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> morning sveta
<Sveta> good morning, i'm speaking with jk^ on #lubuntu, it's an engaging conversation, but they need a lot of hand holding; i'd like to walk home and have a dinner
<Sveta> turns out installing 'tor' in package manager is not necessary, they need to download https://www.torproject.org/dist/torbrowser/7.0.11/tor-browser-linux32-7.0.11_en-US.tar.xz and run the ./tor-browser_en-US/start-tor-browser.desktop script
<lotuspsychje> yeah jk pretty noobish, trying all kind of weird stuff
<Sveta> also turns out `lubuntu software center` is obsoleted
<Sveta> they have ubuntu 16.04.3
<Sveta> would be nice if you joined in, if you have a desire to hand hold
<Sveta> they would really appreciate it if you did :-)
<Sveta> <jk^> there is a file "start-tor-browser" <jk^> it tells me that it's an executable script <jk^> 1) run 2) run in terminal 3) Open 4) cancel <jk^> i don't know what i have to do <Sveta> run <jk^> Sveta, nothing happens
<Sveta> this is our last bit
<lotuspsychje> oh no, combine noob with tor..
<lotuspsychje> not sure i want this lol
<Sveta> just imagine you wanted to have tor-browser running
<alkisg> Good morning all
<lotuspsychje> morning alkisg dax
<dax> moin
<dax> lotuspsychje: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown got updated since you were last online
<lotuspsychje> lets c dax
<lotuspsychje> neat dax
<lotuspsychje> tnx 4 headsup
<lotuspsychje> dax: so just update systems will do right
<dax> once packages are released, yes
<dax> they're in a testing PPA right now, and they're focusing on meltdown and amd64 first
<dax> spectre and other architectures to come later
<lotuspsychje> allrighty
<dax> so i guess for now the only change for #ubuntu is "packages are in testing right now and should be released by the 9th"
<dax> and throw them that link if they want more info
<lotuspsychje> dax: bionic alpha has also been pushed to the future, due meltdown i read
<lotuspsychje> dax: roger
<dax> yeah, i saw too. they're also scrambling to get a fixed 17.10 out the door before 17.04 goes EOL, so not the best time to have an alpha
<dax> if anyone gets bored and wants to help test that, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/385/builds is up
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> good bionic is pretty stable already :p
<lotuspsychje> and our firefox version wasnt affected on meltdown neither
<dax> i haven't seen the crashes you reported in LP bug 1741598 by the way
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1741598 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "plymouth crashed after login to desktop 18.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1741598
<dax> (i don't have a laptop with bionic, so can't test the touchpad one)
<lotuspsychje> allrighty tnx 4 trying
<lotuspsychje> cant reproduce the plymouth one, so might not be important
<lotuspsychje> and i have a feeling that touchpad click might be on purpose for gnome?
<dax> no idea. seems kinda weird if so
<dax> though i find gdm3 weird in general
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> im testing chromium on bionic and its very resposnive
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: gonna work on that 12.04 box today?
<lotuspsychje> wb EriC^^
<EriC^^> thx lotuspsychje
<alkisg> lotuspsychje: it turns out it was the older rotational hdd, it lags a whole lot without errors, so we put it to a usb case, pulled /etc/passwd out of it (took a few minutes to copy!) and I clean installed 16.04
<lotuspsychje> !yay | alkisg
<ubot5> alkisg: Glad you made it! :-)
<alkisg> :)
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: could not have been our pro 850 :p
<alkisg> Hehe, glad it wasn't that!
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: ive been reading an article about ssd death times 24/7 hammering them
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: and the 850 pro holded longer then promised
<lotuspsychje> i also heared it once from a server guy
<lotuspsychje> almost unwreckable
<lotuspsychje> and 10y warranty
<ducasse> good morning all
<lordievader> Good morning
<EriC^^> morning ducasse o/
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse lordievader
<lotuspsychje> you guys survived the weekend :p
<EriC^^> morning lordievader
<lotuspsychje> bbl work
<alkisg> If I want to buy a new intel cpu, can I buy something that won't have the meltdown/spectre performance impact?
<Ben64> alkisg: no
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<pauljw> hey BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning pauljw :-)
<alkisg> ty Ben64, I'll wait a few months then for purchases :D
<Ben64> alkisg: years maybe
<pauljw> hi EriC^^ :)
<EriC^^> hi pauljw :)
<EriC^^> how are you?
<pauljw> doing fine EriC^^, thanks.  how are you today?
<EriC^^> pauljw: good thanks :)
<nicomachus> interesting script that tells you what you probably already know: https://github.com/speed47/spectre-meltdown-checker
 * nacc waits for github to get exploited and that page to then exploit the world :-P
<nicomachus> heh
<nicomachus> that'll teach all these "developers" to quit cloning repos and running scripts without reading them first
<nacc> *cough* is it rude to say that web developers aren't programmers :)
<nacc> (I know some are, it's just my gut instinctive response)
<daftykins> nope, totally agree
<daftykins> i also call it fake IT :D
<nacc> and also ... who *wants* to learn javascript?? :)
<nicomachus> I mean, I'd like to have an understanding of it.
<nacc> nicomachus: right, but also, very little of JS is written anymore
<nacc> it's all generated by frameworks
<nacc> writing actual JS is an incredible PITA
<nacc> because browser engines are randomly different :)
<Zahovay> Hello, I am not sure if I am at the right place, I would like to become an ubuntu developer. I am 22, learning programming at university (2nd of 3) and I would like to learn about contributing and gaining experience for real world projects
<oerheks> Zahovay, go for it, start with registering on launchpad
<Zahovay> Well, I've read many of steps I should do before, but I would like to ask whether it is possible to find a mentor to help me getting involved in the real development of ubuntu (basically I have experience in c++ but I am a fanatic of C)
<oerheks> thereis a C++ channel and programming, and on launchpad you find projects and teams
<Zahovay> Alright, thanks a lot
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-01-09
<ducasse> good morning, all
<lotuspsychje> hey guys
<ducasse> hi lotuspsychje, all well?
<lotuspsychje> morning ducasse
<lotuspsychje> yeah just woke up
<ducasse> same here
<lotuspsychje> 4 new usn
<lotuspsychje> !usn
<ubot5> Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<lotuspsychje> morning nacc
<nacc> lotuspsychje: it's 10pm :) i'm just working a bit
<lotuspsychje> nacc: have fun :p
<nacc> lotuspsychje: but good morning to you :)
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<lotuspsychje> morning sveta
<alkisg> Good morning guys
<lotuspsychje> hey alkisg
<lotuspsychje> brb reboot
<lordievader> Good morning
<lotuspsychje> hey lordievader
<lotuspsychje> all good there?
<lordievader> Yes, doing good here. How are you, lotuspsychje ?
<lotuspsychje> great here lordievader
<lotuspsychje> testing bionic
<lotuspsychje> my bug collections gets bigger
<lordievader> I'm playing with the idea of moving my test box back to Kubuntu (it currently runs Neon).
<lordievader> The standby seems a bit broken, but I do not remember if Kubuntu had the same issue.
<lordievader> Essentially I get a black-screen on wake-up.
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: what do you reccomend to run kde smoothly?
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: we had 2 users installing kubuntu vanilla with bad performance
<lordievader> Oh, for Kubuntu always add the backports.
<lordievader> Essentially you allways want the most recent version of Plasma you can get.
<lotuspsychje> i see
<lotuspsychje> how about system specs?
<lordievader> Well, it runs okay on my test machine.... Which is an old core2duo....
<lordievader> So, about anything. The faster the better.
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> mornin EriC^^
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> how's it going?
<lordievader> Hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey lordievader
<ducasse> good morning lordievader, EriC^^ - all well?
<lordievader> Hey ducasse , doing good here. How are you?
<ducasse> all good, thanks, as long as i don't have to go out - it's freezing here.
<lotuspsychje> great EriC^^ tnx
<EriC^^> hey ducasse
<EriC^^> good here thanks
<lotuspsychje> also cold here but around 0
 * lotuspsychje doesnt like winter
<lordievader> Same here, way too cold outside
<ducasse> -12°C here
<lordievader> Ouch
<lordievader> "only" -1C here
<jink> -2°C here, this morning.  Not sure about now.  Probably "warmer".
<lotuspsychje> yikes
<jink> Wasn't that bad, really.  The bunnies in the backyard don't seem to mind, either.
<lotuspsychje> lol cruel
<lotuspsychje> bbl work
<TJ-> Where are the chanops in #ubuntu / #ubunt-ops when you need them!? dax, you awake?
<daftykins> oh they don't actually DO anything :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lordievader> o/
<pauljw> hi everyone
<BluesKaj> Hi pauljw, lordievader
<pauljw> hi BluesKaj :)
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<BluesKaj> fine here lordievader, and you?
<lordievader> Doing good here too. Fixing some issues with my shell.
<BluesKaj> which shells do you use , lordievader?
<lordievader> Zsh mainly.
<lordievader> Bash ocasionally.
<BluesKaj> zsh, looks interesting
<pauljw> i suppose you guys have seen this: https://betanews.com/2018/01/08/microsoft-meltdown-spectre-patch-bricks-amd-pcs/
<pauljw> why we can't rush to fix this issue
<BluesKaj> wife's pc isan amd, but i already have the updates set to notify first
<daftykins> only hits X2s and older i think
<BluesKaj> wife's old pc has a 5200+cpu
<TJ-> I wonder if that is because some CPUs only implement PCID but not INVPCID - Linux had some patches to deal with that
<daftykins> i think it was down to some CPU feature they messed up on, but i don't think it was PCID in the one i read
<daftykins> "Same issue here, but with an AMD Sempron 3200+ processor and 32-bit Win10 Pro.  I had to do a reset to fix.... "
<daftykins> lol using a single core thing like that in 2018, shocking
<BluesKaj> I had one for 10 yrs, an amd 64bit single core ...just gave up the ghost a few yrs ago
<BluesKaj> started out with Kubuntu KDE3 iirc, after dumping Win-XP
<daftykins> ah no a sempron is even older :) 32-bit only... although they may've done a 64-bit one in the Athlon 64 era too, i forget now
<mans82> hi guys. sry if my question might be so frequently-asked or noob-like. Do u prefer to upgrade from ubuntu 16.04 to 17.04? Why?
<daftykins> ugh.
<BluesKaj> looking at a Nvidia GTX 750Ti, apparently it consumes only 60 watts at full power, that'd be great for this old pc ..give my graphics some extra oomph
<daftykins> mmm such an old generation isn't really worth considering now
<daftykins> you can get super cheap super low power nvidia 10 series cards now
<alkisg> https://www.videocardbenchmark.net/gpu.php?gpu=GeForce+GTX+750 => 3709 score? I never had any cards over 500 :D
<BluesKaj> yeah ,but they require a new PSU ..duuno if that's worth the extra cost
<BluesKaj> daftykins,^
<BluesKaj> this PSU is only 180 watts
<daftykins> BluesKaj: nah the 1050 and below take power solely from the PCI Express slot
<BluesKaj> most do, but tsome still require higher power than my pc can provide the pci-e slot
<daftykins> hmm must've been designed under spec
<BluesKaj> well, errands to do for a couple of hrs ...BBL
<daftykins> o/
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<lotuspsychje> https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3521-1/
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-384
<ubot5> nvidia-384 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-384): NVIDIA binary driver - version 384.111. In component restricted, is optional. Version 384.111-0ubuntu0.17.10.1 (artful), package size 43013 kB, installed size 167058 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<lotuspsychje> alot of stuff getting fixxed, so users should just update their systems..
<lotuspsychje> lets c how many exploits windows will hit around the globe..
<daftykins> i dislike that OS bias talk, it's going to be a problem for everyone
<lotuspsychje> true
<lotuspsychje> i just say this daftykins cause alot of users come here pushing it
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu takes care of it
<nacc> windows had to retract the fix for amd
<lotuspsychje> and yes, there will be always users on ALL Os that dont update their systems
<lotuspsychje> http://www.zdnet.com/article/the-linux-vs-meltdown-and-spectre-battle-continues/#ftag=RSSbaffb68
<daftykins> meh only old CPUs being a problem
<daftykins> users come pushing what?
<daftykins> both issues aren't perfectly fixed under Linux
<daftykins> let's not do an Apple and claim it's all sorted :)
<nacc> afaict, spectre will never be 'sorted' until the hardware is redesigend
<lotuspsychje> i never said ubuntu was perfect
<lotuspsychje> users just come ask here when its gonna happen, they dont realize how much work it is
<nacc> or that other distros .. may have made mistakes
<lotuspsychje> so many devices sold with huge security leaks
<lotuspsychje> default l:p
<lotuspsychje> what is 100% secure?
<daftykins> nacc: yeah that's my point
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1742063
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1742063 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Systemd taking long time to boot into desktop 18.04" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> this1
<EriC^^> ah
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: removed auto updates at boot and still slow enter desktop
<EriC^^> must be some service getting things wrong or something
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: check my systemd blame list
<lotuspsychje> on the bug
<lotuspsychje> laterz guys
<TJ-> IBM is reporting "...some Red Hat Enterprise Linux servers aren’t rebooting after patching..."  - I hope the Ubuntu patches don't go the same way else we could see a lot of support requests in the next few days
<daftykins> ruh roh!
<daftykins> and that's paid xD
<TJ-> we still have a few reports of potential regressions. I suffered 1 last night but can't pin it to the KPTI patches
<nacc> TJ-: yeah, the problem is, the patches just definitionally don't have enough exposure yet
<daftykins> you made up a word :D
<TJ-> no easy way to test it, we usually have a complete alpha/beta period to do this kind of major regression hunt
<nacc> TJ-: yep
<nacc> daftykins: http://www.dictionary.com/browse/definitionally, adverb of definition :)
<nacc> here i'm using definition loosely, to include when the patch was created
<nacc> also, if RHEL did release pre-embargo, then they had to be using the not-upstreamed version, it seems
<TJ-> yes, I wondered about the sense of doing that at the time (Dec 26th)
<nacc> TJ-: *especially* for an enterprise company ... IMO seems very risky
<nacc> and they take so long to rollback patches, etc.
<nacc> I think they knew they were going to have to defend their pricing model with such a large vulnerability
<nacc> so they needed to be "first"
<TJ-> This affects so many different hardware combinations it's impossible for 1 organisation to test all permutations though
<nacc> i think it's going to bite them long-term
<nacc> yeah
<nacc> ubuntu's benefit is they get a load of free testers
<nacc> did fedora roll out the fixes at the same time as RH?
<TJ-> How can I have forgotten to fit an internal disk in a laptop!? just been caught out by a test laptop failing to boot :)
<TJ-> I'm not sure about Fedora
<nacc> loll
<TJ-> I'm trying to reproduce the hardware failure I saw last night after installing the KPTI test kernel
<TJ-> how in heck does a 16.04 debootstrap install get a 3.15 kernel image ?
<TJ-> nacc: before I reboot to test the KPTI patched kernel, can you think of any other info I ought to collect beyond dmesg, lspci, lsusb ?
<nacc> i think that would be ennough, TJ-
<TJ-> thanks, off we go
<TJ-> oh! ethtool! I knew there was someinth
<nacc> troll?
<nacc> i really can't tell right ow
<nacc> could be language barrier
<TJ-> yes, it looks that way, not verbose enough for a regular troll
<TJ-> probably the schoolkids are running rings around them and they're heard some misleading whispers about SSH :)
<nacc> yeah
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-01-10
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/01/kde-software-center-discover-improvements
<lotuspsychje> https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/
<lotuspsychje> ok its happening kpti
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic bionic
<ubot5> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.13.0.17.18 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<lotuspsychje> updated to .25.26
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-releases-ubuntu-kernel-and-nvidia-updates-to-fix-meltdown-and-spectre-519305.shtml
<TJ-> morning lotuspsychje ... it's been a long night sorting out regressions for the PTI kernels
<Sveta> this whole 'kernel' thing is disproportionately large and monstrous and i'm not terribly happy with it, but it works so i'm trying to stop thinking of it
<TJ-> Sveta: how do you mean?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: yeah i bet!
<lotuspsychje> tnx for helping out TJ-
<Sveta> TJ-: too many components
<TJ-> Sveta: you mean the number of different kernel packages?
<TJ-> I managed to reproduce the lost NIC link detection on identical hardware... was writing up the bug report... the issue stopped happening! so now I'm not sure what was going on. Going to try it on a 3rd identical device later today
<ducasse> good morning, all
<alkisg> Good morning ducasse, hi everyone
<ducasse> hi alkisg \o - all good?
<alkisg> All well! Except.. troubleshooting netbooted clients' shutdown issues due to systemd. Not _very_ fun... :D
<alkisg> How are you?
<ducasse> i'm fine, thanks - just about to feed the cat so she'll stop pestering me :)
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> morning, lordievader - all well today?
<lordievader> Doing good here, how are you?
<ducasse> i'm good, thanks - got the heat turned way up and relaxing inside
<lotuspsychje_> hey guys
<ducasse> morning lotuspsychje_
<lotuspsychje_> bbl guys work
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<BluesKaj> HI EriC^^
<pauljw> hi everyone
<BluesKaj> 'Morning pauljw
<EriC^^> hi BluesKaj
<EriC^^> hi pauljw
<pauljw> hey BluesKaj, EriC^^ :)
<pauljw> you guys do okay with the kernel update this morning?
<BluesKaj> so far so good pauljw
<pauljw> good, same here...
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj pauljw
<lordievader> How are you guys doing?
<pauljw> hi lordievader, doing well, you?
<lordievader> Doing good here :)
<BluesKaj> just switched vpn servers, probly be gone for a while , this one seems to be throttling
<TJ-> Hmmm, whyever does mount/kernel rely on symlinks rather than block device nodes. symlinks can break and then the system gets very confused
<ducasse> alkisg: well, that was fun :)
<alkisg> Hehe
<alkisg> Fortunately I got used to it after years in IRC
<alkisg> The first times it happened I was very frustrated, I even left IRC for a few months
<ducasse> all too common, unfortunately...
<alkisg> Yeah, I've seen much worse :)
<daftykins> ?
<ducasse> so have i, but it was still amusing :)
<ducasse> daftykins: "i want software that does x and y by using magic"
<TJ-> Be fun being a fly on the wall the first time they lose concurrent edits due to 'VFS'
<tdprb> Looking for a Crypto Pump and Dump Group? Coin is chosen by the people, we are equitable and fair. Join the fastest growing PnD on Discord! https://discord.gg/4utTPvC
<nacc> spam?
<tsimonq2> \/or
<tsimonq2> grr
<hggdh> yep
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-01-11
<oerheks> what is this, live-server ??? 	ubuntu-17.10-live-server-amd64.iso
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> lotuspsychje@R00TBOOK:~$ uname -a
<lotuspsychje> Linux R00TBOOK 4.13.0-25-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jan 8 21:14:41 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic bionic
<ubot5> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.13.0.25.26 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-fixes-ubuntu-16-04-lts-regression-causing-boot-failure-on-some-pcs-519320.shtml
<alkisg> Good morning guys
<lotuspsychje> hey alkisg
<lotuspsychje> we need a voteban system lol
<Ben64> would be cool, but abused for sure
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> morning EriC^^
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> bionic stuff releasing in #ubuntu-release
<ducasse> good morning all
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse
<lotuspsychje> morning mate
<ducasse> morning lotuspsychje - how are you?
<lotuspsychje> great here mate
<lotuspsychje> and you?
<jink> WHAZZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH
<jink> lotuspsychje: Those bunnies have been outside for months, they have winterfur. :P
<lotuspsychje> lol
<jink> Accusing me of animal cruelty and all... :/
 * lotuspsychje hides & gets some coffee
<jink> :>
<jink> +1
<ducasse> all good here, lotuspsychje - still cold, though.
<lotuspsychje> jink: fatal attraction bunny
<jink> :D
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> morning, lordievader - how are you today?
<lordievader> Doing good here 😁 How are you?
<ducasse> all good, thanks :) although i need to go out today, not looking forward to that ;)
<EriC^^> morning all
<EriC^^> hey ducasse lordievader
<lordievader> Hey EriC^^
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<EriC^^> good you?
<lordievader> Doing good here. Trying to fix a bug.
<ducasse> hi EriC^^
<EriC^^> hi ducasse how are you?
<ducasse> EriC^^: all good, got the heat turned way up :) and you?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<pauljw> hi everyone
<BluesKaj> 'Morning pauljw
<pauljw> hey BluesKaj
<pauljw> :)
<BluesKaj> raining here ...not uncommon in jan , we usually get a january thaw, but it normally lasts 3-4 days, this one's only 2
<pauljw> BluesKaj, we're about the same here, warm today, almost 70F.  tomorrow early rain, turning to ice, turning to snow and staying frigid for the next week.
<BluesKaj> yup, that's about the same here, only 50F here, but 10F tomorrow
<pauljw> burrr...
<BluesKaj> 10F is quite normal for Northern Ontario
<pauljw> :)
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<ducasse> evening, lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse
<lotuspsychje> https://itsfoss.com/barcelona-open-source/
<BluesKaj> Hey lotuspsychje, ducasse
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj all good?
<ducasse> \o BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> yup, fine hare and you, lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> finished work, now lil irc chill :p
 * BluesKaj nods :-)
<lotuspsychje> 2 new factoids
<lotuspsychje> !nopti
<ubot5> KPTI is a mitigation for the !Meltdown security issue. With some workloads on some processors, KPTI has a significant performance impact. KPTI can be disabled by adding "nopti" to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line in /etc/default/grub. This should only be done if absolutely necessary because it will disable protections against Meltdown and thus allow any malicious user process to read memory and probably escalate to root.
<lotuspsychje> !lenovobug
<ubot5> Current Ubuntu 17.10 ISOs contain a bug that makes firmware memory read-only. https://pad.lv/1734147 contains more information and fixes for users affected by this issue. The kernel in the 17.10 repositories has been updated and will not trigger this bug, so upgrading is now safe. Ubuntu 17.10 ISOs will be re-released on January 11th with updated, safe, packages.
<BluesKaj> yup, the kernel came down the pipe yesterday
<lotuspsychje> the kernel fixes the nopti grubline right?
<nacc> lotuspsychje: 'fixes'?
<lotuspsychje> nacc: i mean the nopti line in grub, do you have to add it even after the new kernel updates or not?
<nacc> lotuspsychje: welll "have to add" is dependent upon the context of the faq
<nacc> lotuspsychje: you never "have to add" it
<nacc> lotuspsychje: you can choose to add it, and it onlly makes sense on kernels where KPTI exists
<lotuspsychje> right
<nacc> lotuspsychje: if you choose to do so, you're vulnerable
<nacc> lotuspsychje: so i'm not sure what your actual question is :)
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, I've rebooted with grub twice today, no probs
<lotuspsychje> nacc: my question is, why has this trigger been added, what you reccomend users
<nacc> lotuspsychje: well, the faq says
<nacc> lotuspsychje: kpti has a perf. impact
<nacc> lotuspsychje: some customers may not care about security
<nacc> s/customers/users/
<nacc> e.g., on firewalled systems that have no network
<nacc> but they may care about perf.
<nacc> (e.g., HPC clusters doing non-networked calculations)
<lotuspsychje> ah i see
<nacc> (that's just a thought, not something i know for sure)
<lotuspsychje> !info harmony bionic
<ubot5> Package harmony does not exist in bionic
<BluesKaj> try concordance
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje,^
<lotuspsychje> !info concordance
<ubot5> concordance (source: concordance): configuration tool for Harmony remotes. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2-1build1 (artful), package size 16 kB, installed size 53 kB
<BluesKaj> that's what comes up in muon search for harmony
<BluesKaj> on bionic
<lotuspsychje> kk tnx
<lotuspsychje> i was checking new releases in #ubuntu-release
<KingParrot> python3-tk_3.5.1-1
<lotuspsychje_> KingParrot: you gonna start again?
<lotuspsychje_> 1482 users neat
<lotuspsychje_> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> heyy
<EriC^^> what's up?
<lotuspsychje_> chillin irc after work :p
<lotuspsychje_> you?
<lotuspsychje_> gonna throw myself in front of the tv soon
<EriC^^> cool
<EriC^^> chillin in bed eating nachos and stuff
<lotuspsychje_> hehe
<lotuspsychje_> cookie monster you
<EriC^^> lol
<lotuspsychje_> EriC^^: :p
<lotuspsychje_> hey Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje_: Back with the wolf pack :P
<lotuspsychje_> hehe
<lotuspsychje_> EriC^^: almost 1500 users :p
<lotuspsychje_> allrighty tv time guys
<lotuspsychje_> have a nice night
<lotuspsychje_> and dont do what lotus would do..
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-01-12
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/intel-s-microcode-update-for-meltdown-and-spectre-now-available-in-ubuntu-linux-519340.shtml
<lotuspsychje> !find microcode
<ubot5> Found: amd64-microcode, microcode.ctl, intel-microcode, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 275 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=microcode&searchon=names&suite=artful&section=all
<lotuspsychje> !info intel-microcode xenial
<ubot5> intel-microcode (source: intel-microcode): Processor microcode firmware for Intel CPUs. In component main, is extra. Version 3.20180108.0~ubuntu16.04.2 (xenial), package size 1199 kB, installed size 1699 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; x32)
<lotuspsychje> neat
<ducasse> good morning, all
<lotuspsychje> hey hey ducasse sleep well mate?
<alkisg> Good morning good people :)
<lotuspsychje> hey hey alkisg
<ducasse> well enough, thanks :) how about you, lotuspsychje - bright-eyed and bushy-tailed?
<ducasse> hi alkisg
<lotuspsychje> lil headaque, but nothing a few pills can manage :p
<oerheks> why, oh why, does synaptic not run on 17.10
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje oerheks
<oerheks> everybody loves EriC^^
<oerheks> ..wait
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> different show
<EriC^^> :D
<oerheks> but now i am playing with LMMS and akai MPK mini .. it is fun
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: want me to test synapitic on bionic?
<oerheks> lotuspsychje, it should work, no?
<lotuspsychje> lemme try holdon
<oerheks> i really want it, the only way to find extra packages and add stuff
<lotuspsychje> docbook-xml libept1.5.0 librarian0 rarian-compat sgml-base sgml-data
<lotuspsychje>   synaptic xml-core
<lotuspsychje> installing
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: seems to work here
<oerheks> :-(
<oerheks> but i am in wayland session.. odd
<lotuspsychje> im on xorg
<oerheks> this post says it works on xorg, hmmm
<ducasse> it doesn't work under wayland unless that polkit stuff has been fixed
<oerheks> yeah, i read the fedora posts too ..
<oerheks> the only temporary fix would be: xhost +si:localuser:root
<oerheks> or logout and run xorg
<lotuspsychje> that might be worth a bug oerheks
<EriC^^> i wonder what goes on in ##chat with bazhang
<EriC^^> every day somebody cusses him out in #ubuntu xD
<lotuspsychje> they surely got nice friends lol
<oerheks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/1712089
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1712089 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyUnable to init server: Could not connect: Connection refused" [High,Triaged]
<oerheks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/1704748
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1551951 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1704748 synaptic does not run over gnome wayland session" [Medium,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> aha
<EriC^^> i'm liking this Sigyn guy
<EriC^^> it's a bot?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: yeah dax arranged that
<EriC^^> good one
<oerheks> immuuuuuuuuuu i need a new keyboard
<lotuspsychje> hehe
<oerheks> hmm i kinda like 17.10/wayland with gnome-tweak and stuff
 * oerheks wipes a unity-tear
<lotuspsychje> hehe
<oerheks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmi60Bd4jSs
<oerheks> i can play this now :-D
<lotuspsychje> this guy trolling us omg..
<oerheks> that bios is too old..
<lotuspsychje> got the same bios oerheks
<lotuspsychje> but i had some usb brands that dont wanna boot there
<oerheks> award .. but he told that machine is way old ..
<lotuspsychje> 3y is old?
<oerheks> well .. we tried
<lotuspsychje> i think he doesnt understand bios, or usb stick broken, orrr hes trolling lol
<oerheks> or drunk
<oerheks> :-D
<lotuspsychje> hahaha
<lotuspsychje> i tryed that couple of times drunk irc
<lotuspsychje> its funny if there's food around
<Bashing-om> fun as it us ( here ) .. I got to cease and desust .. g nite guys \o
<lotuspsychje> bbl work :p
<immu> hi
<oerheks> hi immu
<immu> hi oerheks hows every body here
<immu> its being few days since i have being here
<oerheks> Ben64, jtech is back? we spend 5 hrs to boot, nothing works..
<oerheks> i guess his machine is too old, but he claims it once did...
<Ben64> yeah something seems wonky
<oerheks> and something about his hdd is bad ?.. i gave up
<oerheks> you might want to read the irc logs .. but you need 1 hr to read it all i think
<Ben64> dont got time for that :D
<alkisg> I offered to check it via vnc, he didn't want. I won't spend 3 hours on irc just to see that his usb stick is bad :)
<Ben64> seems the most likely answer so far
<alkisg> Some people just don't execute/report instructions well...
<oerheks> i think his machine *never* booted from usb-stick
<alkisg> It already has ubuntu there, just broken installation
<Ben64> i'm wondering about this iptables stuff this dude was talking about
<oerheks> from dvd perhaps.. 15.04 ..
<alkisg> One method would be to tell his existing grub to load the configfile from usb... but it'll take 20 minutes to explain it to him
<Ben64> i'm no iptables expert but it seems weird to me that it'd be broken for 9 years and nobody would have fixed it by now
<lordievader> Good morning
<EriC^^> morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey EriC^^
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<EriC^^> good thank you, yourself?
<lordievader> Doing good here
<immu> hi EriC^^
<lordievader> Hey immu
<lordievader> How are you doing
<EriC^^> hi immu
<immu> hi lordievader whats up
<immu> i am good
<lordievader> Doing good here too
<oerheks> alkisg, yeah, this is so simple i guess he likes to talk, not solve problems
<oerheks> heya lordievader :-D
<alkisg> Quite possibly! :D
<lordievader> Hey oerheks
<oerheks> yay http://releases.ubuntu.com/17.10.1/
<kostkon> lived enough to see a non-lts point release coming out
<EriC^^> everyone: if Kubuntu_user comes back, tell him to run 'sudo mount /boot/efi && sudo grub-install && sudo apt-get install grub-pc; sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64-signed'
<EriC^^> nevermind
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jink> Morning. :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning jink
<immu> hi all
<BluesKaj> hey immu
<immu> hey BluesKaj
<immu> whats up
<BluesKaj> just the usual, nothing really new here
<BluesKaj> how about you?
<pauljw> hi everyone
<EriC^^> hey pauljw :)
<pauljw> hi EriC^^ :)
<BluesKaj> Hi pauljw
<BluesKaj> Hi EriC^^
<pauljw> BluesKaj, how's it going? :)
<BluesKaj> fine here pauljw, and you?
<pauljw> good, thanks.
<BluesKaj> cooled off overnight, back to winter :-)
<EriC^^> hi BluesKaj
<pauljw> same here BluesKaj, went from 68F to 28F overnite, rain, ice and expected 4-6in of snow today.
<BluesKaj> we just got about an inch of snow, but it's a bloody cold wind out there...supposed to calm down btytonight.
<pauljw> :)
<TJ-> Recommendation (from security team) is that users DO NOT install/update the intel-microcode 20180108 package. Intel is reporting some systems having reboot failures.
<TJ-> More info in the "CLIENT SYSTEMS" > "Withdrawm CPU Micocode Updates" section of this Lenovo advisory: https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/gb/en/product_security/ps500151
<TJ-> Intel advisory: https://newsroom.intel.com/news/intel-security-issue-update-addressing-reboot-issues/
<lordievader> TJ-: How fun 😞
<TJ-> Intel aren't covering themselves in glory are they? It points to the fact their mitigations in microcode have been created recently and not thoroughly tested. I had been hoping they'd started on such a course before last October when they first published kernel code (since presumably to need to do kernel updates they already knew this wasn't completely fixable in microcode)
<kostkon> TJ-, first the kernel, now this, what a mess
<nicomachus> got a flash update this morning that's taking over an hour to download. what the heck
<daftykins> flash, hah
<nicomachus> yea, tell all my browsers to just kill it already
<nicomachus> andddd it's stuck again.
<oerheks> o man, his problem starts all over again, first that boo that keeps pushing about sda .. it never was
<nacc> oerheks: yeah this is some serious hot mess
<oerheks> that ext drive might be ntfs, unmounted dirty .. or not ntfs at all, but exfat
<oerheks> " it works on windows"  sure, windows accept dirty drives
<Bashing-om> I am going to pour another cup of coffee and watch :P
<oerheks> sudo apt-get install exfat-fuse exfat-utils // and plugin agin.. simple test
<oerheks> Bashing-om, yeah, me too .. i don' t like tv anymore, 50% commercials, this is more exiting :-D
<Bashing-om> oerheks: TV: same .. I quit that some years back . So many commercials can not hold my attention on the program .
<oerheks> i am thinking to cancel that tv stuff, just internet + phone, tripple play was a cheap deal
<oerheks> dutch tv 1 2 3 is free available, and local broadcasts
<oerheks> anyone wants to buy a hd tv??? or should i use it as an expensive monitor :-D
<Bashing-om> oerheks: Cable TV has gotten so expensive here - we too consider dropping it .. and going back to off the air broadcasting .
<oerheks> tripple play here is just 40 euro's .. plus phone costs
<Bashing-om> oerheks: I think about setting up a media center ,, but IF I do .. would take away from learning linux :P
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-01-13
 * oerheks loves clones, and no-no-brand hdd enclosures
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: trolls again?
<oerheks> yeah, on ignore now
<oerheks> i am out of money, and sigarettes, grumble
<Ben64> not sure if troll or just dense
<Ben64> either way, i'd like it if that dude would not be there
<oerheks> Ben64, his ip is from china?
<lotuspsychje> 45.2
<Ben64> GeoIP Country Edition: CA, Canada
<oerheks> oh, i love Canada
<Ben64> never been
<oerheks> me 2 ..
<Ben64> i see round trip flights for $200 sometimes though
<lotuspsychje> too cold?
<oerheks> 1st travel goal would be Iceland, then Canada-Indonesia-Belgium...
<Ben64> i been to iceland
<lotuspsychje> iceland is also on our list
<Ben64> can get there for $400ish
<oerheks> iceland has the largest variety of orchids
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: did you go to blue lagoon?
<Ben64> no
<Ben64> was there for a long layover, did a tour thing, had some food and left
<Ben64> saw some hot springs, they said don't touch, i touched
<lotuspsychje> lol
<oerheks> guys, i made progress with LMMS and Akai MPK mini, i can use the buttons and knobs now #0/
<lotuspsychje> neat oerheks
<lotuspsychje> on artful?
<oerheks> youtube helpt me a lot, i usually skip those howto's
<oerheks> open selection box, then just touch a knob, and it detects.. unusual funny
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: whats the purpose of that thing?
<oerheks> it is just a keyboard, with some level knobs
<oerheks> and 8 drumpad buttons
<lotuspsychje> kk
<oerheks> got it for free, had a hard time to understand, after fresh install, all went well
<oerheks> now i can ad my synth too :-D
<lotuspsychje> i didnt know yout techno artist :p
<oerheks> me 2, lotuspsychje
<oerheks> but my soundcard is limited to 2 channels :-(
<lotuspsychje> http://ubnt-releases.xfree.com.ar/ubuntu-releases/zesty/
<lotuspsychje> zesty still online
<oerheks> fresh isos http://releases.ubuntu.com/17.10.1/
<lotuspsychje> neat
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-says-it-will-release-new-ubuntu-kernels-to-mitigate-spectre-flaws-519359.shtml
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: i like messing with hydra
<lotuspsychje> !info hydra
<ubot5> hydra (source: hydra): very fast network logon cracker. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.6-1 (artful), package size 268 kB, installed size 997 kB
<lotuspsychje> hmm no
<lotuspsychje> !info hydrogen
<ubot5> hydrogen (source: hydrogen): advanced drum machine/step sequencer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-3 (artful), package size 1201 kB, installed size 6312 kB
<lotuspsychje> bit different tools haha
<oerheks> i know that one, but it is just a drum sequenser
<oerheks> LMMS can do all instruments, and more, like your own samples
<oerheks> .. but it is a bit wacky
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> http://www.akaipro.com/products/keyboard-controllers/mpk-mini-mkii
<lotuspsychje> usb midi
<lotuspsychje> interesting
<oerheks> that is version 2, i have the old one
<oerheks> http://www.akaipro.com/products/search/mpk-mini
<oerheks> no external power needed, so you can use it on a laptop
<lotuspsychje> neat
<lotuspsychje> !info lakai
<ubot5> lakai (source: lakai): transfers samples between a PC and an AKAI sampler. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1-2 (artful), package size 35 kB, installed size 155 kB
<oerheks> ohhh .. good find, i hope it works for me, a sampler is something else i think
<lotuspsychje> lmms looks real pro wow
<lotuspsychje> never tested that
<oerheks> it is for AKAI sampler (S1000, S2000)
<oerheks> :-(
<lotuspsychje> ah
<lotuspsychje> morning EriC^^
<oerheks> :-)
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> how are you?
<lotuspsychje> great, chillin saturday :p
<EriC^^> cool :D
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: what your upto?
<EriC^^> just woke up
<EriC^^> wishing there was a mygrid to get me coffee
<EriC^^> haha, it's damn cold
<sol> yo, is there a decent way of uninstalling sudo?
<sol> ubuntu seems to want to take 'ubuntu-minimal' with it
<sol> which seems downright retarded to me
<lotuspsychje> sol: what command did you enter?
<sol> apt remove sudo
<sol> apt purge sudo does the same
<lotuspsychje> sudo is part of the ubuntu system
<lotuspsychje> we dont reccomend that
<lotuspsychje> sol: but, its your system...
<sol> yeah I can take the risk, sudo is not something I'm used to
<sol> and given that it's had security holes a mile long (like every other complex setuid bin) I'd rather take that risk
<lotuspsychje> what security holes?
<sol> you mean like this? https://www.cvedetails.com/vulnerability-list/vendor_id-118/product_id-200/Todd-Miller-Sudo.html
<lotuspsychje> keep your system up to date?
<sol> that's like suggesting I run apache or nginx but keep it up to date when I'm not running a webserver
<sol> you guys are absolutely baffling lol
<sol> I'm just going to rm the bin, thanks anyway hah
<lotuspsychje> sol: its you, that wants a reverse thing
<lotuspsychje> its more risk to su then sudo
<sol> how do you figure that?
<lotuspsychje> !sudo
<ubot5> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu uses it and we like it
<Ben64> could always use not ubuntu
<sol> or I could rm the bin just like I did?
<sol> you're strangely defensive
<Ben64> sure whatever floats your boat
<sol> it's crappy software, you're welcome to have it built in
<sol> I'm not saying remove it from the install
<Ben64> it's not crappy
<lotuspsychje> sol: you can only speak for your own system, on our end it works like a charm
<sol> sure, and it's one more potential area for security holes
<lotuspsychje> morning Jordan_U
<sol> it's like saying windows works great for you
<lotuspsychje> sol: if you find a sudo security hole, come tell us ok?
<Ben64> sol: opening up the root account is a security hole
<sol> I'm sure it does, but not being able to remove all unnecessary services & root-access apps is a security issue
<sol> lotuspsychje, I just gave you a list
<lotuspsychje> sol: if you su, on a non-updated system your vulnerable too
<lotuspsychje> or run programs as root for longer time
<lotuspsychje> sol: you silent now?
<sol> nah, just didn't want to type an essay
<lotuspsychje> sol: if you join irc as root and dont have sudo to work with anymore..your a big risk
<sol> you're an idiot if you run irc as root
<lotuspsychje> sol: how you gonna solve that?
<lotuspsychje> sol: you just said you only wanna use su?
 * sol facepalms
<sol> you su for administrative tasks, if you want to run that risk
<sol> otherwise you login as root
<sol> (again, for administrative tasks)
<sol> you don't run a desktop as root
<sol> and you don't run network apps as root
<Ben64> more of a security hole than sudo
<sol> I don't know why you'd think that
<sol> there's no logical path to get there
<Ben64> because it's true
<sol> sudo has had tons of security holes over the years
<sol> very serious ones
<lotuspsychje> nothing an update cant fix
<Ben64> everything has had security holes over the years
<lotuspsychje> +1
<sol> I don't recall any security holes in su
<sol> the greater the complexity of an app, and one that runs as setuid, has massively more risk
<lotuspsychje> sol: again, its your system do what you want right?
<lotuspsychje> but we will work with sudo
<sol> if you want to reframe the discussion, sure
<sol> I'm not suggesting you don't
<sol> you wanted to state that it's more secure
<sol> it's not, it's more convenient
<sol> that's fine, people can run convenience all day on their system
<lotuspsychje> system can be compromized all kinds of ways
<lotuspsychje> if you have su or sudo,doesnt matter
<sol> if you have _both_
<sol> logically speaking, you are open for more security holes
<sol> are you not?
<Ben64> by default you can't get to root with su in ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> sol: more security holes depends on many things
<lotuspsychje> system not up to date, running services,open ports,..
<sol> yep, less services = higher security
<sol> updating for security updates more often = higher security
<lotuspsychje> sol: lets say someone targets you, you will loose also with su
<sol> nope
<sol> speak for yourself haha :)
<lotuspsychje> sol: foolish to think your 100% secure
<sol> I have more layers than an onion, baby
<lotuspsychje> many onions end up in jail baby
<sol> my comment had nothing to do with tor :p
<sol> anyway, this onion includes a jail
<sol> so funny you would say that :D
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic zesty
<ubot5> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.10.0.42.42 (zesty), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic artful
<ubot5> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.13.0.25.26 (artful), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: artful kernel on xenial?
<lotuspsychje> thats weird right
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: I bet if we look at the release schedule that 16.04.3 has zesty kernel . I check .
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: mean artful?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: your on xenial atm right, can you uname -a?
<EriC^^> sure
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3522-3/
<EriC^^> Linux e 4.4.0-109-generic #132-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 9 19:52:39 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> kpti bug shows updated kernels like EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> so somethings wrong right
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: 16.04.3 should install with the 4.10 kernel .. hummmm // 4.13 not scheduled 'til next month .
<acheronuk> Bashing-om: it was brought forward, rather than fix the 4.10 from zesty
<acheronuk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown
<acheronuk> "The Rolling HWE kernel for Ubuntu 16.04 will go to 4.13 early, instead of also fixing 4.10 HWE kernel."
<lotuspsychje> acheronuk: this user kermyt is on hwe then?
<Bashing-om> acheronuk: Great to lnow .. who is qualified to update the HWE wiki : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/RollingLTSEnablementStack ?
<acheronuk> I would guess so
<lotuspsychje> <kermyt> Linux games 4.13.0-26-generic #29~16.04.2-Ubuntu
<acheronuk> looks like the only people to edit that so far have been the kernel team themselves, so probably best left to them
<lotuspsychje> acheronuk: he said he just freshly downloaded 16.04.3
<acheronuk> not sure it needs an edit, as it's only a 'proposal' for schedule on that
<acheronuk> lotuspsychje: well, those isos habe no been respun
<acheronuk> *have
<acheronuk> http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04.3/ubuntu-16.04.3-desktop-amd64.manifest
<acheronuk> linux-image-4.10.0-28-generic
<lotuspsychje> he says he updated system to latest
<lotuspsychje> and still on 4.13
<acheronuk> as the linux meta for that now rolls with the HWE one, any update would pull in the 4.13
<lotuspsychje> should be correct on https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3523-2/
<acheronuk> so it it correct he would be updated to 4.13 if did a full update
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> so the difference is from users that had 16.04.2 earlier to get to 4.4?
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: 16.04.1 install remains on NON hwe : sysop@x1604:~$ uname -r >> 4.4.0-109-generic .
<acheronuk> yes, 16.04.1 did no have the HWE kernel meta packages, so stays on the native kernel unless you switch
<lotuspsychje> kk
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: So far as I am presently aware .. 32 bit remains broke in these late USN convolutions .
<lotuspsychje> ok
<oerheks> #
<oerheks> +63
<Bashing-om> Once more, the flesh is weak .. g nite \o
<ducasse> good morning, all
<alkisg> Good morning ducasse, hi everyone :)
<ducasse> hi alkisg - how are you today?
<alkisg> It's weekend! All is well! :D
<ducasse> yep! :) still cold here, but at least i don't need to go out :)
<lotuspsychje_> morning ducasse alkisg
<lotuspsychje_> teamviewer has a nice indicator on gnome
<lotuspsychje_> its the first i seen
<lotuspsychje> !deb
<ubot5> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<oerheks> alkisg, V7 asks debian questions again, i read him in ##linux too.. :-D
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<oerheks> heya BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hey oerheks
<BluesKaj> oerheks, have you tried the spectre-meltdown-checker.sh scrpt yet ?  https://pastebin.ca/3958586
<BluesKaj> or here https://github.com/speed47/spectre-meltdown-checker
<oerheks> nope
<oerheks> i think this is just a marketing-thingy, to boost intel sales next month
<oerheks> though i stopped electronic banking :-D
<BluesKaj> this old pc passed the vulnerability test , but my lenovo laptop is still vulnerable even after the new kernel patch was installed
<BluesKaj> the lenovo laptop uses an intel i3 cpu
<oerheks> do i need to run this as root??
<oerheks> i run i3 too ..
<oerheks> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26378019/
<oerheks> not vulnerable \o/
<oerheks> and with sudo .. https://paste.ubuntu.com/26378034/
<BluesKaj> check line 9
<oerheks> yeah, they want me to buy a new pc :-(
<oerheks> what is next, hidden code in SSD controllers?
<oerheks> ( also known since 2014 )
<BluesKaj> hehe, ok :-)
 * BluesKaj is not buying another pc due to that vulnerability
<oerheks> I will be happily waiting for the stream 2nd hand pc' s due to this new year gift
<oerheks> :-D
<oerheks> i7 & nvidia 1060
<BluesKaj> that would be cool, check ebay
<daftykins> i doubt anyone is that much of a tinfoil hat wearer :)
<oerheks> daftykins, i would love to build a wall of pc's around your house :-D
<oerheks> or a huge step to your roof, and eat a banana ' till you come home
<daftykins> ooh dear, would you throw barrels down?
 * BluesKaj checks ebay
<oerheks> 325 upgraded, 16 newly installed, 2 to remove and 845 not upgraded.
 * oerheks rolf
<daftykins> O_O what's that from?
<oerheks> :-D
<oerheks> i wanted to see who is alive
<oerheks> *gotcha*
<daftykins> i am having a nice lazy Saturday :>
<oerheks> me too, listening to my whole Michael Jackson collection
<daftykins> climbed up the scaffold to see the new leadwork up on the roof! it's looking good
<oerheks> & dancing with Drabber, he likes that
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i'll bet he has some moves
<oerheks> he likes the shakes & twists
<oerheks> ( in my arms, that is)
<oerheks> got a fresh pack of tobacco, so i am fine, let the bad weather come ! https://twitter.com/WinterExpert/status/952152249932959746/photo/1
<daftykins> :O
<pauljw> hi everyone
<BluesKaj> Hi pauljw
<pauljw> hi BluesKaj :)
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-01-14
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> !zesty
<ubot5> Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu - Release notes: https://ubottu.com/y/zesty - Want to upgrade? see https://ubottu.com/y/artful
<oerheks> Jtech .. should be the same in debian, or whatever ubuntu-fork
<lotuspsychje> wth...
<oerheks> oops wrong channel :-P
<lotuspsychje> troling us for days now
<oerheks> really, he mentioned .efi earlier, he does have an uefi motherboard.
<oerheks> 1:52 https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/latest/%23ubuntu.html
<oerheks> .. see ??
<oerheks> still i do not believe he wants to install xubuntu whatever
<lotuspsychje> im not gonna feed him anymore
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<oerheks> Noooooooooooooooo .... hi EriC^^ :-D
<EriC^^> hi oerheks :D
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> !zesty
<ubot5> Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2017. See !eol and !eolupgrade
<lotuspsychje> great
<lotuspsychje> !info mrtg
<ubot5> mrtg (source: mrtg): multi router traffic grapher. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.17.4-4ubuntu1 (artful), package size 323 kB, installed size 920 kB
<ducasse> good morning, everyone
<oerheks> hey ducasse
<ducasse> hi oerheks - how are you and drabber?
<oerheks> we have just walked the walk, and i have planned to go to a fleemarket later on
<oerheks> your missy is still in bed??
<ducasse> fleamarket sounds like fun :) the little lady is up, currently sitting in the windowsill looking out at the snow. i'll open so she can go out in a minute, but i don't think she'll want to.
<oerheks> first i give drabber his flea-drops ..
<oerheks> then grab a bag with change
<oerheks> glasses, check
<oerheks> list of goods to buy, check
<ducasse> heading out? is there lots of snow where you live?
<oerheks> 1.5 A 12 volt adapter, intel nuc max 25 euro, nice pants
<oerheks> no, i go +- 10:30
<oerheks> neighbour is driving a nice warm car
<oerheks> drabber in a shoulderbag
<lotuspsychje> bbl sea
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon guys
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: segmentation fault on synaptic aswell on wayland here
<BluesKaj> hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<pauljw> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey pauljw
<oerheks> sad to hear, lotuspsychje :-(
<BluesKaj> heh, just tried wayland on the laptop, i3 cpu and intel gpu, but some apps still crashed ...there were so many notifiers it was kind of comical ;-0
<oerheks> well, we wait for an update, i hope before 18.04
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: gnome or kde?
<lotuspsychje> hey TJ-
<BluesKaj> kde/plasma
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: you feel like its lagging launches of programs?
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, all apps seem slow to load, yes
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: my bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1740146
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1740146 in mutter (Ubuntu) "System slow on wayland, lagging mouse and programs on 17.10 & 18.04" [Undecided,New]
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: hiya :)
<TJ-> Hmmm, how about dropping wayland for 18.04 :p
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> its working on fedora smooth?
<BluesKaj> yeah, tried it on fedora , it ran well, but fedora is not kubuntu/ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> just had a white screen of death on wayland
<pauljw> hopefully it'll be all worked out by 2021
<lotuspsychje> lol
<pauljw> they could flush it along with systemd and it wouldn't hurt my feelings one bit.
<BluesKaj> hey pauljw , yup I agree...wouldn't miss them one bit
<lotuspsychje> anyone sees what time i got disconnected?
<pauljw> 10:39
<pauljw> eastern time
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<pauljw> :)
<lotuspsychje> i hope they get that light ubuntu feeling again on bionic final
<BluesKaj> i should have installed bionic on the ssd to compare it to artful, unfortunately it's on the spare hdd
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: in this stage, i dont find much differences yet
<lotuspsychje> just different package versions
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje,  ok, was thinking of dding the partitions over to the ssd , but i'll leave it for now
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<EriC^^> hey guys
<EriC^^> what's cracking
<pauljw> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey pauljw how are you?
<pauljw> good thanks, you?
<EriC^^> good thanks
<BluesKaj> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> the weather's been pretty bad today here
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey BluesKaj how are you doing?
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> we had sunny but cold at the sea
<EriC^^> how'd the day go
<lotuspsychje> great, distributed 100 more flyers
<EriC^^> aha what did you mean by 'bbl sea' ?
<EriC^^> fishing or like walking?
<lotuspsychje> yeah sea walk
<BluesKaj> good here EriC^^ , juat another ordinary winter day here ...the deep freeze is fianlly gone
<EriC^^> nice
<EriC^^> cool
<EriC^^> cant wait for the sunny weather here
<BluesKaj> must be nice
<lotuspsychje> where could i find this white screen of death?
<lotuspsychje> to bug it need to know what is was
<lotuspsychje> var crash doenst show
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: anything in the wayland journal entries?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: wheres that
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: use "systemctl status" to discover the service name - might be gdm3 itself, not sure
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: im back on xorg atm
<lotuspsychje> ├─1294 gdm-session-worker [pam/gdm-launch-environment]
<lotuspsychje> 490 wayland bugs
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu?field.searchtext=wayland&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<lotuspsychje> 409
<lotuspsychje> gonna affect me on few bugs
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wayland/+bug/1731102
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1731102 in wayland (Ubuntu) "Poor performance with Wayland" [High,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> affected tnx to oerheks https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/1551951
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1551951 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "synaptic does not run over gnome wayland session" [Medium,Confirmed]
<alkisg> 18.04 will default to wayland? Poor lts users... :D
<alkisg> MATE ftw! :D
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: this aint good my customers
<lotuspsychje> need something stable
<lotuspsychje> gtg guys, dinner & movies
<pauljw> alkisg, 16.04 is supported till 2021, no poor lts users.
<alkisg> With abandoned unity?! No thanks! MATE ftw! :D
<pauljw> MATE runs on 16.04 too, just like xfce that i'm using.
<pauljw> :)
<Bashing-om> 1zesty
<Bashing-om> !zesty
<ubot5> Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2017. See !eol and !eolupgrade
<daftykins> so long and thanks for all the fish
<daftykins> :)
